# Nude Browns Run



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

great...i'll be sure to check out whitewaterphotography.com to see if you are full of shit or not. smile for the camera! 

Find your whitewater rafting photo - Arkansas River, Colorado


----------



## randomnature (Jun 10, 2007)

If you do a search for nude rafting, you will find a picture from the Teva Games a few years back where a bunch of folks went down Dowd Chute Buck Naked. PFD's only.


----------



## oarbender (Feb 3, 2007)

mann o man, i must be missing out. again you have chosen a family oriented, most user day on the planet run. ..........may i suggest you use noahs ark for you shuttle? and please OOOOOHHHHHHH please, speak about beauty, nakedness, and drunken stuper, all in the same breath similar to your last siminar...............sombody please take a camera............again......NOAHS ARK>>>>>>JUST UP STREAM FOR PERPETUAL BLISS


----------



## oarbender (Feb 3, 2007)

BTW, you ever been arrested for disturbeing the piece?
you know what? please send us your plate number, and we will make sure you have a fine ride down from pueblo


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

If your nude in your kayak does it count?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

instead of being cool for "nude" rafting. how about dress for the water? wouldn't that be the smart thing.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

mania said:


> If your nude in your kayak does it count?


Only if you don't wear your skirt. :mrgreen: 

Talk about junk in your trunk  


All should be good as long as you stay in the boat...........butt if you swim..............you might end up with an inn'y instead of an out'y. 

(I'm getting this vision of naked swimming in icewater..........kind of like tha same vision I got thinking about being naked at sand wash and ending up with mosquito bites in my.....um.....pecker.........the appeal just isn't there for some reason. But it sounds good on paper.)


----------



## cmike1 (Sep 10, 2006)

Nekkid browns sounds a bit chilly. Look out for high shrivel factor


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Jesus man, are you retarded? If you swim you will not only be putting your body in danger (H-Y-P-O-T-H-E-R-M-I-A), but think of the poor sucker who pulls you out of the water. With the shrinkage don't you think they'll say "this one's too small, I'm throwing it back in.."?

As for your 20 year old girlfriend... I'll be waiting at Seidel's for her!

I still don't think this guy is real.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

ahah, don't look at their pictures in the gallery... i feel like vomiting. please put your cloths on before you damage the youth! wear your pfd if nothing else dumbass.

here's an idea buy some private land, and don't get naked in public.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Good Find Casper....that is hilarious.


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

Once upon a time, Trolls lived under bridges. Now they live under rocks... but have high-speed internet.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

DurangoSteve said:


> Once upon a time, Trolls lived under bridges. Now they live under rocks... but have high-speed internet.


this dude is a serious chimo. i think hes a real dude knowing about 4 out of 8 people are retarded in this world.


----------



## Bornwithatail (Mar 2, 2008)

*Plate number?...*

Is oarbender a cop?! "We'll make sure you have a fine ride from Pueblo." Anyway, yeaahhh, taking it a little overboard there Mr. Everybody look at my nuts. Too Co-o-o-old in that water, & about 5 zillion mommies & kids on that stretch...neither smart nor appropriate.


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

caspermike said:


> this dude is a serious chimo. i think hes a real dude knowing about 4 out of 8 people are retarded in this world.


Yeah, but it he registered with the State?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Nude rafting in browns canyon right now is a very bad idea. If floating around naked is your cup of tea, thats fine in the right circumstances. Sounds like that would be nice in the tropics or florida. 

Rafting colorado high country whitewater nude is dangerous. Even if you don't flip you will be blue by the end of the trip from the splash and wind. If you do flip, you will have a serious chance of hypothermia, and potentially death. The water is very cold and will sap your energy in a flash. 

If you want to float nude around colorado, float westwater in aug when the water is 75F and its hot as hell outside.

The nude thing may be fun to you, but its rediculous to try and do it in places that put you and your partner at significant risk. 

I never get on whitewater in colorado without thermal layers and dry gear.

Don't be a moron and end up in the fatality listings in American whitewater for doing something as stupid as killing yourself because you didn't have the appropriate gear for you trip. Thats boating 101. You sound like an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

*IF*, and that's a _very big_ *IF*, boofington is for real... then we should encourage this nude runoff rafting folly. What better way to clean up the gene pool?





deepsouthpaddler said:


> Nude rafting in browns canyon right now is a very bad idea. If floating around naked is your cup of tea, thats fine in the right circumstances. Sounds like that would be nice in the tropics or florida.
> 
> Rafting colorado high country whitewater nude is dangerous. Even if you don't flip you will be blue by the end of the trip from the splash and wind. If you do flip, you will have a serious chance of hypothermia, and potentially death. The water is very cold and will sap your energy in a flash.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

I once took a bath nude.... felt so dirty then clean


----------



## friscofreeskier (May 15, 2006)

I couldn't care less if people like running around naked in general. Society would be a better place if we all didn't perpetuate the association of nudity with sex, or nudity as something shameful. As far as I'm concerned, no one should bat an eye, and kids should be taught that its natural and nothing to even remark on. 
That being said, not so sure about nude whitewater rafting in Colorado. The water is really cold and the air temps often don't make up for it. Seems like it could be pretty dangerous, or at least very uncomfortable even at low flows in late summer. Nude rafting Browns at high water in the spring would be a ridiculously bad idea, possibly fatal in the event of a swim. Either this guy is a troll, or very uneducated about the dangers of cold, snowmelt whitewater at high runoff. 
Also, not a personal fan of bare butt skin directly on tube of raft. Really unpleasant, and can lead to a lovely rash I like to call boat butt.


----------



## barry (May 6, 2004)

Boofington,

Like most paddlers, I have a "live and let live" approach to life. If you want to experience the river or outdoors bare-assed I could care less. It's not a moral issue, safety issue, or legal issue in my eyes. What does bother me is that you seem to present yourself as the Johnny Appleseed of nude boating and that you have (twice now) proposed rivers with fairly high traffic for your outings. It's fairly obvious that your need is not just to go boating in the nude...but, rather to be "seen" boating in the nude. 


BA


----------



## C_Boater (May 27, 2007)

Dam Son, Y'all check Captain Ahab's profile! Not surprised to say the least. Be civil and wear some Spandex! 

I'll be checking in on Monday for the results!

Disclaimer


----------



## oarbender (Feb 3, 2007)

nope, far from a cop. Just thought he would think twice before posting this shit again if he thought there might be other issues.

what a tool. again, get naked, who gives a shit. just quit acting like your a patriot for doing so, you have to be kinding me


----------



## 3195 (May 12, 2005)

Because of the high and cold water, I've decided that instead of doing the Browns Canyon run, I'm going to do the Salida town run. We'll still be starting at 1-2 o'clock with a keg of PBR. My girlfriend and I are driving up from Pueblo if anybody wants to carpool. I have a 16ft NRS raft with some extra space. 

George


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

Ah, the town run. That sounds like a better idea! Now the kiddos in the park get to see your bare ass floating by too. I am sure the Salida cops won't have any problems either.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Watch out for the fly fishermen, you wouldn't want one to "accidentally" snag something you left hanging out.


----------



## Seadog (Jan 12, 2004)

Nudists are never the people you want to see nude.


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

Oarbender is right, have any of you taken a look at his profile-what a crack up! Let me assure you this is no troll, his belly and balls might drag on the rocks.


----------



## Brushfire830 (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh sick! Can't believe she is 24! remove them photo album shots. Please stay on the Eastern part of the state.


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

3 Hours Ago 08:08 PM Seadog 
Nudists are never the people you want to see nude.

HAHAHA!!!


----------



## TimmyHo (Jun 24, 2005)

oarbender said:


> BTW, you ever been arrested for disturbeing the piece?


I HAVE to ask........Did you mean "peace"? I'm guessing from the spelling of disturbing, no, but it is a funny slip! Just pulling your chane, I mean pines, I mean......


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I would look like a Ken doll down there if I hit the whitewater nude.


----------



## knappco (Aug 4, 2006)

All I can say is.... Roll of dimes!


----------

